
Apple removes Facebook and Twitter integration from iOS 11 - MilnerRoute
https://www.axios.com/apple-removes-facebook-and-twitter-integration-from-ios-11-2433996734.html
======
whatever_dude
This is not surprising. Given that iOS now has "sharing extensions" in a
similar way that Android has sharing intents, custom integration with
arbitrary apps never made much sense; it is harder to maintain and useless in
certain contexts (countries, etc). This had to happen sooner or later.

------
watmough
Hooray!!!!

Clearly Apple sees which way the tide is running.

------
smackfu
Did they also remove the contacts integration?

~~~
djrogers
Care to explain?

~~~
akeck
If you had the FB integration set up in a certain way, all your FB friends
would become entries in your iOS/macOS Address Book. It can make a huge mess.

~~~
drivingmenuts
That's especially fun for me when my phone syncs with my car's handsfree
setup. I wind up with all my FB entries (which have no phone #'s attached)
mixed in with all the deliberate entries which do have phone #'s. I wind up
having to scroll thru 150 or so extra entries on the radio screen just to make
a phone call in traffic.

~~~
CodeWriter23
"Siri call <name>"

------
nier
Would be awesome to choose which app handles Twitter URLs.

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
I'm pretty sure iOS has the website issue a request to open X app w/an
argument, so in this case it's Twitter making a request to open their app if
installed.

~~~
pawadu
Not sure how it works on iOS, but on Android apps tell OS what websites they
can handle.

This does have some security implications, so there is a mechanism for web
sites to vouch for an app.

------
520794
Why did they have this "integration" in the first place?

User can "frictionlessly" upload personal data to some website but
transferring data to some private location like say an SD card is not
something any user would want?

Why is it these companies make the sensible things difficult if not impossible
to do. While they make the unwise things like pushing personal data to some
kids website (who called other users "dumb fucks" for sending him personal
data).

Today people complain about excessive tweeting. Yes, it made sense for Apple
to believe iOS users would want/need to share every stupid thought with the
world media but not to be able to send private messages directly to other
users without using Apple as a middelman.

But I guess they have learned a thing or two in 10 versions.

------
untog
They offered the functionality because users wanted it. Get off your high
horse.

~~~
dang
This sort of incivility will get your account banned here, regardless of how
wrong or annoying another comment is, so please don't do this again.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14534595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14534595)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
untog
To be clear: "get off your high horse" is considered incivil?

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
At they trying to avoid an anti trust something? Either way, I like this.

